# Why did you choose your current program/methods?



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2020)

What’s your current program/training philosophy and why did you choose it? (Sheiko, HIT, DC, Conjugate etc.)


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't powerlift so have not used many you mentioned.  I started lifting for BB in the late 90s and not knowing sh&t at the time I needed some sort of "recipe" to get started with so I choose a Dorian Yates program that was laid out in a M&F that consisted of 2-3 sets to failure of 2-3 exercises per a body part.  Dabbled at times with some stupid stuff (balance training, functional training), but haven't gone back to a named program since.  I'm meticulous about keeping a journal and have been able to hone in through experimentation to find out what works best for me. Basically, I look at my journal in two to three week cycles, see if I'm not making changes.  If I'm not, I change a variable and reassess two to three weeks later.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm on a seth feroce hypertrophy program. I chose it because I needed to give my body a rest from a peaking pl program i had gotten from Calgary barbell.  Seth has an amazing physique with giant delts , big back, big chest. Which is what the judges said they wanted me to work on from my show.


----------



## bprice (Jan 5, 2020)

I am Looking for a program. I was trying to splice together some from Seth Feroce Videos and then some principals from John Meadows. Is the program you are using available on the internet thanks.


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2020)

Tried tons of stuff over the years. How's the saying go... Keep what's useful, discard the rest.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 5, 2020)

bprice said:


> I am Looking for a program. I was trying to splice together some from Seth Feroce Videos and then some principals from John Meadows. Is the program you are using available on the internet thanks.



Thats an excellent idea. Inwas actually considering doing the same thing.  A hybrid of different workouts from seth and meadows videos. I decided just to run seth stuff for 8 weeks.
What I did was watched his different training videos. He has one for every body part. Chest, back, legs, arms, shoulders.  In video description he has it all typed out.  I just copy and paste it to a google spreadsheet


----------



## bprice (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes exactly what i was doing and then i was watching mountaindog seminar and he seem to have a better philosphy on how to hit the muscles and where in the workout to put certain exercises  so you incorperate all the principals of hypertrophy. But I dont know if I am smart enough yet to do that. Definitely not rich enough to pay hundreds of dollar for a program.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Tried tons of stuff over the years. How's the saying go... Keep what's useful, discard the rest.



This right here.  Programs are nice, I guess, but if you understand the basic concepts of what it takes to get muscle to grow, apply these concepts consistently, and feed your body, you'll make progress.  I see a lot of complicating the simple on the board and off.  If you're into the minutia that's cool, but it's not necessary.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 5, 2020)

Over the last 30 years of powerlifting I have tried it dabbled in most programs.  I take from that program what worked and I forget the rest.  A majority of what I do stems from Conjugate in one direction or another.  Heavy partials chains bands speed work etc max efforts all work well for strength with me.


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2020)

Viduus said:


> What’s your current program/training philosophy and why did you choose it? (Sheiko, HIT, DC, Conjugate etc.)


Those are someone else's program/training philosophy, I use my own.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 5, 2020)

I've used a program called Muscle Now over the years... 3 day split ... chest/shoulders ... back / tricep ... bicep  / legs ... starts out first week with 2 sets per exercise ... 8 - 11 reps ... 1 week ... then next 2 weeks 3 sets per exercise ... 4 to 7 reps (heavy weeks)... then week 4 - 4 sets 8 - 11 reps ... then weeks 5 & 6 - 5 sets 4 to 7 reps ... going to failure on each set ... once week 6 is completed you start over over with 2 sets ... it mixes things up nicely ... but I'll admit weeks 4, 5, & 6 are difficult 80 to 90 minute workouts .. where week 1 is 40 to 45 minutes ... feels like a walk in the park after week 6 ...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2020)

Because I'm old, tired and beat up. Lol and I wanna last as long as I can.


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I've used a program called Muscle Now over the years... 3 day split ... chest/shoulders ... back / tricep ... bicep  / legs ... starts out first week with 2 sets per exercise ... 8 - 11 reps ... 1 week ... then next 2 weeks 3 sets per exercise ... 4 to 7 reps (heavy weeks)... then week 4 - 4 sets 8 - 11 reps ... then weeks 5 & 6 - 5 sets 4 to 7 reps ... going to failure on each set ... once week 6 is completed you start over over with 2 sets ... it mixes things up nicely ... but I'll admit weeks 4, 5, & 6 are difficult 80 to 90 minute workouts .. where week 1 is 40 to 45 minutes ... feels like a walk in the park after week 6 ...



I've tried something like that, based upon Mike Israetel's MEV to MRV concept. Like you said, the workouts get LOONNNNNG.

It was OK, but I never knew how much time I had to train, or even if I had to miss a day because of work. Didn't work for my schedule.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't follow a program. 

I have a pretty good idea of what I am going to train on a given day but it is still subject to change once I get inside of the gym. A program IMO tells you what to do and how much of it to do and unless you are a beginner noob, you should be following what your body tells you, not some generic workout program that you did last week. That is not to say that I don't occasionally do the same exercises  I always pick basic core exercises then add supplemental exercises but NEVER in the same order except that the core exercises(Bench,Squat, Row, barbel curl, skull crushers) are first. 

Over the years, I have tried using different programs/principles and learned what works for me. One of the most important things that I have learned is that none of them gets me better results than when I do what my body tells me too. By that I mean, some days I feel strong so I might put some weight on the bar/machine or dust off the heavy dumbbells and do some heavier weight with lower reps. The next day,my elbow or my knee might hurt or I might just be worn the fuk out from a long day so I put less weight on the bar/machine and push out some lighter weight for higher reps.

The key is getting in the gym consistently and listening to your body because I don't care what program you are on, if you bust your ass for 6 months then don't show up for 2 because you are burned out or injured, Im just passing you up like I have done hundreds of others.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 5, 2020)

Many of the best follow programs and get programming from their coaches. Just because some have sucess doing what works for them or their own thing doesnt mean programs are for beginners.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 5, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Many of the best follow programs and get programming from their coaches. Just because some have sucess doing what works for them or their own thing doesnt mean programs are for beginners.



I agree that generic programs work short term but they are definitely geared for beginners.

I also agree that a specific program designed for an individual by a coach makes the difference. No one will ever convince me that generic works better than an individual program. It is impossible especially if the coach knows what they are doing.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 5, 2020)

Maybe body building programs could be geared towards beginners. I enjoy them and wouldnt consider myself a beginner.  And they are definitely different then powerlifting programs. Do you believe you could peak yourself for a meet on your own lifts better then following a peak program?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 5, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Maybe body building programs could be geared towards beginners. I enjoy them and wouldnt consider myself a beginner.  And they are definitely different then powerlifting programs. Do you believe you could peak yourself for a meet on your own lifts better then following a peak program?


Yes sir. Absolutely. I don't know anyone that prepares for a meet with any level of success without using a individual program and using their body as a guide. You have to constantly change up or you start to slow down progress. Bodybuilding is even more strict on that principle especially once you are in the single digit bodyfat and have to get down under 5%. Hell, it changes daily.

PS: I am not saying in anyway that you are a beginner. I am saying that you could benefit from listening to your body and/or creating a program tailored to you individually.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been programmed by a coach specifically for me.  by a strength coach and also a bodybuilding coach. 
I wouldnt have been able to have the success I had for my meet on my own programming honestly.  I took a generic peaking program from Calgary barbell and followed as strict to it as I could.  My thing is I develope rust when I follow my own thing. Stop making as much progress because I stop going out of my comfort zone .Start doing the exercises that I enjoy the most and stop doing the uncomfortable beneficial stuff. Yes I think I can write my own programming. But following one just keeps me honest. Why I still have a nutrition coach too


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 5, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> I've been programmed by a coach specifically for me.  by a strength coach and also a bodybuilding coach.
> I wouldnt have been able to have the success I had for my meet on my own programming honestly.  I took a generic peaking program from Calgary barbell and followed as strict to it as I could.  My thing is I develope rust when I follow my own thing. Stop making as much progress because I stop going out of my comfort zone .Start doing the exercises that I enjoy the most and stop doing the uncomfortable beneficial stuff. Yes I think I can write my own programming. But following one just keeps me honest. Why I still have a nutrition coach too



We are on the same page here. Workouts catered specifically to an individual are always better. A coach is always beneficial for as long as you can afford them.


----------



## Raider (Jan 5, 2020)

I pretty much have my own program. I’ve been at this a long time and pretty much know what works for me and what doesn’t. I’m always open to new ideas and try switch things up. I keep my staples , but bounce around to stimulate muscle and keep things interesting and sometimes I “ just do what don’t hurt” ! ( gettin old) , lol!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Conjugate for me. I have a basic layout of what I need to do on a daily basis, but I will change little things here and there to go along with what I need or feel.

Biggest difference I've seen from using this style again is addressing my own weaknesses. Additional small workouts are added to address these. 

Also, sled drags. Along with the cardio aspect, they've helped strengthen my lower body, and recovery tremendously.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 6, 2020)

I ran a modified 5/3/1 program for the past year that my stepfather developed for me based on my goals of strength.  I just turned 47, so I think I am going to start backing off on the strength routine and just go for lower weight and more reps.  Sadly, this is not by choice but a function of me listening to my body due to joint and tendon issues that don't seem to want to go away.

This year, I want to burn some fat without losing too much muscle size.  Hopefully my thyroid medication can get redialed in again to allow the fat burning part to happen.  When NDT stopped working last year, it took roughly nine months to figure out what was going wrong.

As for the modified 5/3/1....  It was basically the 5/3/1 with my barbell exercise, then three to five different accessory lift exercises in the 8 to 15 rep range.  I actually developed some decent shoulders whereas before everything else seemed to develop except my shoulders...


----------



## Viduus (Jan 8, 2020)

snake said:


> Those are someone else's program/training philosophy, I use my own.



I was trying to constrain it a bit. Didn’t want thirty pages of comparing various bro splits...

It’s mildly interesting that many people put what program they ran (or their own) but didn’t necessarily say why they picked that over other options.

I’m sure a lot of them tends to be what we like, not necessarily what we’ve systematically learned works for us. (Some vets excluded) Random pondering...


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2020)

After i lost a lot of weight and wanted to put on muscle to help with loose skin issues i looked into several programs and choose 5-3-1 to start with. I did it for quite a while and had great results with it. I still go back to it often. It can be boring but i got great results with it.


----------



## lev (Feb 3, 2020)

I train DC for two reasons: It's what I know has worked well for me and I love the intensity. I got onboard back in the day when Dante Trudel was posting on Muscle Mayhem and Intense Muscle. Started training heavy again last year (after getting into road bike cycling for several years) and have been working my way back to being able to handle the intensity. Just had my first "proper" DC session yesterday and it went really well. I'm curious to see what adaptations (if any) might be required for my now 50-year-old body.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 3, 2020)

It has all come together over decades of training hard in strength sports.  Finding what works best for me and getting rid of what didn’t.   Today’s programming is going in the right direction, even with several non weightlifting injuries.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2020)

One day as week devoted to the 'Big 4', and I fill in the blanks as per supplemental / iso work. At my age, I'm looking for longevity like Seek, not looking to set a PR in each session. I still push it, and me intensity is still high, but I stay within meself most days. Build / keep me strength, keep me joints in good stead, stay lean. Be able to go 3 rounds when you need to.


----------

